# Competition from Issue 3 absoluTTe



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone remember it?

Yeah, that's right the drivetrain one...

Any pop quiz, how many members entered it? No, not how many people got it right... b ut how many members entered the competition to win a Drivetrain course with BigJon?

I wa going to run a poll, but apathy seems to be pervasive :roll: :roll:

So, let me tell you all how many members took the time and effort to enter... 2.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So that VERY generous prize from Drivetrain warranted 2 entrants. Personally speaking I would have loved to enter it, but because we help run the club, the committee can't... so maybe next time, we'll all quit our committee positions so that we can actually enter the competition and walk round and mingle with other TT Owners at places like Brooklands, instead of being tied to a role all day that detracts from the overall fun...

You may ask, why do it then? And I'll reply, because I want an owners club and no-one else wanted to run it but the volunteers (and conscripts :wink: ) that currently are known as the TTOC committee...

Apathy? ummmmm.

Anyway, BigJon in all his generosity has decided to offer the first prize in the competition to.....

both entrants!!!

So Even more generosity from Drivetrain... maybe the next competition we run in the Owners Club magazine will result in a few more entrants :roll: We'll see :wink:

So issue 4 is due to hit doormats over the next 10-14 days and guess what? Surprise surprise, it won't have a competition in it!

Rest easy people!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I was gonna reply, but.......

I can't be ..... 

seriously tho - BIG thanks to Big John

and a Big thanks to the TTOC also


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Won last comp so I thought I would give someone else a chance :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say - I was embarrassed to send over 'all' the entrants to John for marking.

I too would like to echo Mark's sentiments in that I would have loved to have entered. It was hard, but the prize was big enough to make searching for the answers worthwhile (IMHO).

However, well done to Colin Chapman and to Fiona Barber who will both be enjoying a day out with John.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As you know I am involved with magazines.

My mag "Sailing Today" publishes about 27 thousand magazines each month.

Each month we have a major competition, can be anything from clothing to boat bits, sometime small dinghies or outboard engines. Anyhow each competition I run for my advertisers usually is equal to the value of a colour page advert (this stops anyone running a "win a doodah worth Â£35" and having a whole page of what is basically advertorial for just a cost to them of Â£35 (well really the actual coast price is much less than the retail) So a prize of roughlyÂ£1500 gets a full page competition.

Now the really interesting bit, the entry level for my magazine(27,000 circ) has been anything from just 30 (0.1%) to 1250...(4.5%) so dont expect huge responses.

My last employer was IPC magazines where I had a discussion with someone from a major womens title that sold 2 million per WEEK! The competition response there was at least 15 percent ! 
It seems that more women believe that they will win something than men do. At that time the mag that I was working on had a circulation of 70000, we had less than 2 % response rate on most comps.

Also too the prize (although very valuable and interesting for some people) was very specialised and required making space in the diary . I guess if it were a TT accessory of some description or clothing, then they would have been more interest.

Do we all think we are good drivers then ?Most people will say they are!

Why didnt I enter? I guess I thought someone else should benefit as I have done several courses .

Just my 2p worth...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I didn't enter as I was concerned that since I have access to the TTOC organisers forum it would be questionable. I think it's a deplorable response especially considering the prize.


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Guys, thought it would have been a bit unfair for me to enter,as i`m a

ex driving instructor.

james


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Reason for not entering the comp: I live in Greece.
(Although someone might argue that I could practice a lot on the way back home!  )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't want excuses guys :wink:

I'm considering quiting the TTOC committee, just so I can take part in the competitions... and I know most of the committee are considering the same... :wink:

Maybe Brooklands will be the last TTOC event :roll:

SO, make the most of it and buy your tickets NOW!!!

http://shop.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Sorry Nutts, same excuse applies for Brooklands as well! :wink: 
Anyway, would love to come to Brookelands but work obligations do not allow it!  And I missed last year's event by one day! :x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You "might" just have a good excuse!! 



Jazzedout said:


> Sorry Nutts, same excuse applies for Brooklands as well! :wink:
> Anyway, would love to come to Brookelands but work obligations do not allow it!  And I missed last year's event by one day! :x


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

I personally would like to thank each and everyone of you who did not enter for not entering cos I won! :wink:

I had a top day out which you can all read about in Issue5.

Bring on the comps.....


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Is there a new comp in Absolute 4?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No.

What is the point?



Jazzedout said:


> Is there a new comp in Absolute 4?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Well Nutts, IMHO competitions are very good and the ones you organised for Absolutte were all good with challenging questions, but I think that if the prize was something material, even keyrings, more people would have entered. I think that only a few people were prepered to dedicate a day and drive to BigJohn's place to have the Drivetrain course!
IMHO the driving course was a far better prize than keyrings, but I think most people like easy things that won't change their everyday schedule! :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well strangely, everyone on the committee and some of the helpers have also mentioned to me that they would have entered if they were allowed :?

If everyone promises to enter then we might be able to get GTT to donate something for issue 5 :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

If it's going to be something I won't have to travel to the UK for, I'll enter again. :wink: 
BTW I came second in the Armrest contest, so there is evidence for me participating in the past! :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Well Nutts, IMHO competitions are very good and the ones you organised for Absolutte were all good with challenging questions, but I think that if the prize was something material, even keyrings, more people would have entered. I think that only a few people were prepered to dedicate a day and drive to BigJohn's place to have the Drivetrain course!
> IMHO the driving course was a far better prize than keyrings, but I think most people like easy things that won't change their everyday schedule! :?


I agree that a prize that can be sent in the post is probably gonna attract more respondants.... committing to a day somewhere is harder to organise than collecting a nice parcel from the post office (GPO nuTTs!) :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just out of interest, what was the response like for the previous comps in comparison to this one?

Graham


----------

